# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Bangkok Dangerous

## Daniel Sun

Hier gibt es ja noch gar keine Thread zu der Neuverfilmung mit Nicolas Cage...!?

Na ja, wie dem auch sei....
...der Film hatte es ja leider nicht in die Deutschen Kinos geschafft. Woran es lag? Vermutlich da es auch nciht grad ein Kassenschlager in den US Kinos war. 

Wie auch immer nun hat Constantin Film zumindest mal einen Veröffentlichungstermin der DVD und der Blu-Ray Disk in ausschicht gestellt. Demnach ist die Veröffentlichung für Januar 2009 geplant.

----------


## Dieter

Der Film lief auch hier in Bangkok nur sehr kurz und erhielt in der hiesigen englischsprachigen Presse vernichtende Kritiken.

----------

Bisher auch nicht in der Videothek unseres Vertrauens erhältlich........wenn man bedenkt, was die sonst für Schrott anbieten. Zur Erinnerung: In Bangkok wurde gerade gedreht als der Militärputsch war. Alleine dass das Produkt erst jetzt veröffentlicht wurde sagt auch vieles. Vermutlich nutze auch die diversen Re-cuts nichts um den Film den richtigen Schliff zu geben. 

Werde ihn mich sicher mal anschauen - zur Sicherheit mit einem Karton Bier neben dem Sofa....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hm, es scheint wohl nicht grade einer der besten Cage Filme zu sein, aber ich denke mal schon das er sehenswert ist...zumindest für die, die sich eh jeden scheiß reinziehen, so wie ich...hehe! Aber für mich ist er eh schon Pflicht, allein vor dem Hintergrund der Drehorte.

Also ich bin gespannt....

Hier noch ein Link zu Bangkok Dangerous... Hier entlang bitte!

----------


## Hua Hin

Hab die DVD erst vor 5 Wochen von so nem Strandverkäufer in Hua Hin angeboten bekommen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und??? Was sagst du zum Film???

----------

> zumindest für die, die sich eh jeden scheiß reinziehen, so wie ich...hehe!


Hab mir letzthin "Das Ding mit den zwei Köpfen gegeben".
Ein Glanzwerk aus der Sparte C-Movies   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  Hoffe doch das Bangkok Dangerous etwas mehr kann!

----------


## Hua Hin

Daniel, angeboten heisst nicht gleich gekauft.
Kaufe mir keine englischsprachigen Filme, aber ich hab den Trailer schon vor längerer Zeit gesehen
und der war eigentlich recht ansprechend, so ne Mischung aus Action und Lovestory.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach so, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden!

----------


## Dieter

> Aber für mich ist er eh schon Pflicht, allein vor dem Hintergrund der Drehorte.


Das waere auch fuer mich das einzigste Motiv, falls ich ihn mir irgendwann mal anschauen wuerde.

----------

Habe mir heute Nachmittag das Streifchen angeschaut.

Wer nicht so wie wir mit Thailand involviert ist, könnte zwischendurch leicht einen Gähnanfall bekommen. Die Behinderung (Taubstumm ) des Killers wurde im Vergleich zur Originalversion auf eine thailändische Apothekerin transferiert. Und irgendwie genau deswegen verliert der Film ungemein an Wirkung. Während man in der alten Version die Außenseiterrolle des Killers in der Gesellschaft bedingt durch seine Behinderung irgendwie nachempfinden kann, kommt Nicolas Gage ziemlich flach rüber in seiner Rolle. Was bleibt ist ein kalt berechnender Auftragsmörder, der durch eine Bekanntschaft mit einer Thai seine Überlebensregeln verletzt und dafür am Ende stirbt. Also sind wiedermal die drückenden Eier an allem Schuld.

Die Actionszenen sind Made in Hollywood. Die Verfolgungsszenen auf dem schwimmenden Markt jedoch erscheinen eher wie ein Remake im Remake ( 007 ).


Mein Fazit:
Kann man kucken. Tüte Popcorn und keine hohen Ansprüche stellen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Danke für die Kritik!
Danke das du auch schon das Ende verraten hast....  ::

----------

> Danke für die Kritik!
> Danke das du auch schon das Ende verraten hast....


Hat etwa King Kong im Remake überlebt?    ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hm, wurde der nicht zurück gebracht???

Ach is ja auch Latte....gucke den Film eh!  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nun hab ich den Film auch gesehen, auf dem Rückflug im Flieger!
Na ja, konnte mich ehrlich gesagt kaum wachhalten...jetzt verstehe ich auch warum er es nciht in die deutschen Kinos geschaft hatte.

----------

